
At MissionU, students don't pay until they've landed a job - SirLJ
https://www.cnbc.com/2017/10/20/at-missionu-students-dont-pay-until-theyve-landed-a-job.html
======
seasonalgrit
sounds like the latest predatory scam in for-profit 'education':

step 1: name your for-profit entity such that it sounds like an actual
university, even though it isn't.

step 2: talk about how much you want to help out poor students so they're not
in debt.

step 3: student ends up paying quite possibly the same amount of money
equivalent to the debt they might accrue from a 4-year degree

step 4: student finds themself SOL in the long run since they do not possess a
college degree

finally, here's a gem right from the company's home page: "Refer a student
that joins and you'll both receive $250." oh dear.

